# Någon som vett nått om madwifi drivarna på nya live CD:n ?

## Memrix

Hade tänkt och installera gentoo men behöver en live CD som har nyare Madwifi drivers för mitt trådlösa (då jag endast har tillgång til trådlöst)

Någon som vet vilken version som är på denna CD

http://bouncer.gentoo.org/fetch/gentoo-2007.0-livecd/x86/

//Mvh Alexander

EDIT: Tänkte mig den grafiska då den "minimala" versionen har inte ens madwifi va ? ***Är osäker som bara den***

----------

## kallamej

Kan inte svara säkert, men i det portage snapshot som hör ihop med 2007.0 är madwifi-ng-0.9.3-r2 stable på amd64, ppc och x86. I bästa fall är det den versionen.

----------

